# Where Is Lola



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

So if you have ever seen the Web site - where is George . Its about tracking usd notes . So here is my thread . Where is lola .



Anantara - bazaruta island

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

Pemba Beach Lodge - pemba



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

Vilankulos Beach Lodge - vilankulos



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (22/1/14)

Hahahaha, Rowan, this thread is funny!

Love the name of your SVD. Sadly I do not love my SVD as much, it lacks the portability I need in a mod, so she is only my nighttime TV mod

Also looks like you have taken her to some beautiful locations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/1/14)

hahaha love it - although my SVD is slightly jealous now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (22/1/14)

I am a bit upset with myself . I forgot to take a few more that would have been really good ..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom (22/1/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (22/1/14)

So that is where Lilu got her name from
I see a slight resemblance...






multipass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/1/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> Pemba Beach Lodge - pemba
> View attachment 744
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Love this photo Rowan. Super!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

